# Are Ipod Touch sold with Charger plugs?



## RNCFAN (27 Jan 2010)

I bought one from PC World and just noticed that (unlike the old Ipods) it does not come with a charger plug and looks like its charged off the cable for the PC?

1. Is this the norm now or just something that PC World is doing?
2. Anyone got a recommendation of where to buy a charger plug?

Thanks!


----------



## gebbel (27 Jan 2010)

RNCFAN said:


> I bought one from PC World and just noticed that (unlike the old Ipods) it does not come with a charger plug and looks like its charged off the cable for the PC?
> 
> 1. Is this the norm now or just something that PC World is doing?


 
I didn't get one either. They don't come with one although they should.




RNCFAN said:


> 2. Anyone got a recommendation of where to buy a charger plug?


 
I bought mine off Amazon. Click [broken link removed]. It will work out at €6.52 delivered to Ireland.


----------



## RNCFAN (27 Jan 2010)

gebbel said:


> I didn't get one either. They don't come with one although they should.
> 
> 
> I bought mine off Amazon. Click [broken link removed]. It will work out at €6.52 delivered to Ireland.



Very helpful - thanks Man.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2010)

I would suggest not buying a specific iPod one but a generic USB charger than charges any USB device. In a lot of shops now. Very handy because lots of devices are now charged from USB. Even phones. You can get some with dual USB too, If you've lots of devices. I two USB plug chargers. One the cable exits out the top, and doesn't fit in some places like under a table. The other one exits out the bottom which does fit. Just look out for that.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LUPO-1000mA-Charger-Adapter-charges/dp/B000SD4KBE/ref=pd_cp_ce_1


----------



## hansov (27 Jan 2010)

One here for approximately €4.80 (free P&P) : 

Delivery times can sometimes be lengthy or quick. No connection with the site but have got lots from there.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2010)

Are their extra charges for shipping/tax whatever etc?


----------



## Celtwytch (27 Jan 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> I would suggest not buying a specific iPod one but a generic USB charger than charges any USB device.


 
I don't know about all iPods, but the iPod Touch does not use a standard USB cable.  Well, it's standard on the end that connects to the PC, of course, but the other end is very different to a standard USB connection.


----------



## Celtwytch (27 Jan 2010)

RNCFAN said:


> I bought one from PC World and just noticed that (unlike the old Ipods) it does not come with a charger plug and looks like its charged off the cable for the PC?
> 
> 1. Is this the norm now or just something that PC World is doing?
> 2. Anyone got a recommendation of where to buy a charger plug?
> ...


 
The iPod touch does not come with a charger plug - it charges while connected to your PC.  So it's not just a PC World thing


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2010)

Celtwytch said:


> I don't know about all iPods, but the iPod Touch does not use a standard USB cable.  Well, it's standard on the end that connects to the PC, of course, but the other end is very different to a standard USB connection.



USB end goes in the charger instead of the PC. Same with all of them. 

A lot of PC USB ports don't give full power, so using a Plug can be quicker. Frees up the USB on your PC, and you can turn it off too.


----------



## paddyc (27 Jan 2010)

You can get them delivered for about 5 euro on ebay too, iphone, ipod, itouch all seem to use the same ones. Its simple a 3 pin mains plug that takes a USB connector


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2010)

If it connects to a PC then it has to have USB at one end. 

Be it a phone, iPod, Headset, whatever.


----------



## seantheman (27 Jan 2010)

Not too well up on the itouch, but my girl says that if you charge the unit on a different computer to the one you loaded your music on, it wipes all the stored music. Is this true?


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2010)

Not unless you've it configured to do so.


----------



## RNCFAN (27 Jan 2010)

hansov said:


> One here for approximately €4.80 (free P&P) :
> 
> Delivery times can sometimes be lengthy or quick. No connection with the site but have got lots from there.



Just got one of these now - free shipping as well which is amazing.


----------



## schmile (28 Jan 2010)

Just make sure you get the right one. The only iPod I got a charger with was when iPod nano's first came out back in 2004. I have used this on all iPods since but it will not work it iPhone or iPod touch. Yes one end is usb and the other ends do not seem to be much different but as soon as you plug the original charger into an iPod touch or iPhone it will tell you that it is not compatible.



seantheman said:


> Not too well up on the itouch, but my girl says that if you charge the unit on a different computer to the one you loaded your music on, it wipes all the stored music. Is this true?



In the past yes but not anymore.


----------



## AlbacoreA (29 Jan 2010)

schmile said:


> Just make sure you get the right one. The only iPod I got a charger with was when iPod nano's first came out back in 2004. I have used this on all iPods since but it will not work it iPhone or iPod touch. Yes one end is usb and the other ends do not seem to be much different but as soon as you plug the original charger into an iPod touch or iPhone it will tell you that it is not compatible....



Thats because Apple changed it. 

http://apcmag.com/Content.aspx?id=2717

Its also why you should buy a standard USB charger and use the cable that came with the iPod.


----------

